# dwarf loach in 20L?



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, I just bought my 3rd tank, which is a 20L. This is only going to be a single fish tank with dwarf loaches and nothing else. They get a max size of 2.5 inches. I was wondering what everyone thought number wise to how many loaches would be good for this sized tank. there wont be too much decorations, only 2 small caves and a large abundance of small sized plants. would 6 be too many or not enough? 

if anyone has these feel free to chime in, they are gorgeous looking little guys  

thanks in advance.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Consider your thread answered now.  My personal opinion is 10 is too many. I wouldn't recommend more than 8 at the most.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

cool.thanks..i was thinking 6.8 sounds good to me!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd recommend 6 in a regular 20, but since its a 20L, I'd say 8 would be fine. Wait, you do mean 20L as in 20Long and not 20Litres, right?  I know you're in the US but just want to make sure.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah 20 long...its sitting under my 30 right now. still need to get filter, bubbler, air pump.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

If i were to do a swordtail tank with the 20, how many would you put in? is the swordtail rule of them a male to female ratio of 1:2? should I do a mixture of swordtails and platys with some bottom feeders? Just wanted to know your opinion if I go down this route.thanks for all your help!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Answered in your PM.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

cool thanks!


----------

